
iOS 14 supports system-wide or per-app encrypted DNS - jackpea
https://www.wwdcnotes.com/notes/wwdc20/10047
======
jackpea
Right now apps such as Cloudflare 1.1.1.1 or NextDNS offer encrypted DNS but a
VPN profile is required, annoying if you use VPNs regularly.

Example of NextDNS native encrypted DNS on iOS14
[https://imgur.com/71LGfCz](https://imgur.com/71LGfCz)

